

How to a Geeky Girl’s Heart - edw519
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/02/10-ways-to-a-geeky-girls-heart/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This title no verb.

